

NYC Big Apps - Cash prizes for apps using data sets from NYC.gov - jakewolf
http://nyc.gov/portal/site/nycgov/menuitem.c0935b9a57bb4ef3daf2f1c701c789a0/index.jsp?pageID=mayor_press_release&catID=1194&doc_name=http%3A%2F%2Fnyc.gov%2Fhtml%2Fom%2Fhtml%2F2009a%2Fpr294-09.html&cc=unused1978&rc=1194&ndi=1

======
aditya
This _sounds_ great, in theory, but I'm a little suspicious about this is a
political stunt rather than something that will provide real value.

Guess we'll find out when the actual data sets open up this fall. Definitely a
step in the right direction, but I don't know if they actually "get" open
data.

------
MicahWedemeyer
Offering an app contest seems like a great way to get lots of work for free.
Make the prize big enough and you'll get a ton of submissions, only one of
which you have to pay for!

------
AlexHH
I've been reading the description of this contest and I am still a bit
confused... 1\. What do contestants submit? 2\. Is the data made available to
winners alone, or is it made available to all contestants at the same time?
3\. What are the prizes?

------
vparihar
Broke California should learn from NYC and get stuff done like this.

------
villageidiot
Thanks for posting this link. Good to know about. Unfortunately there doesn't
seem to be an indication of the value of those hypothetical cash prizes. Or
did I miss it?

~~~
paulhart
Seems the contest will be announced in the Fall... so this is the announcement
that there will be an announcement (don't you just love politics).

~~~
villageidiot
Ah. Thanks for clarifying. I missed that part.

